# Importing a vape?



## OmegaCo (23/1/22)

I really need to get my hands on a vape that's only sold in Ireland / UK / France. How would I get my hands on it? Are people allowed to ship it to sa. Is it legal?


----------



## vicTor (23/1/22)

hi yes it it's legal, the supplier should be able to quote you including shipping to SA

but shipping cost on vape gear has doubled and also be prepared to pay duty and vat when it reaches here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/22)

Just make sure the vendor will ship it via DHL. I always have crap with customs when using FedEx and using postage through the Post Office will take MONTHS!

When it arrives DHL will charge you a documentation fee of around R200 and then add on Vat and Duty if there is any duty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## OmegaCo (23/1/22)

Thank you all

Reactions: Like 2


----------

